# LGB Jumbo Serial connector



## Don 403 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking for pin assignment diagram for 9 pin serial connector on back of LGB Jumbo controller.

We are building an operator’s station for kids to run a train on our clubs display layout. Using the LGB remote worked for most part but would like to remove access to some features, simplify others and add some sound control through door bell buttons.


----------



## Dan Love (Jan 3, 2008)

Try here: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank/ 

Dan


----------



## Don 403 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for suggestion. Looked around site for while but could not translate enough to find what I needed, so I sent them email to ask if they had info.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied earlier. I don't look at mls very much any more since they changed the forum software. 

Maarten shows the wiring of a remote for the Jumbo on his web site - I'm not sure what you want to do, but perhaps this wiring diagram helps:


----------



## Don 403 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great!!!! exactly what I was looking for Thank you


----------

